# So I just found out



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I had to be silent on this matter. But the guy who got me fired from my job just got himself fired from the same job. Oh and for a real reason. Life is funny that way.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Well haha on him! I like when karma works.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

He was screwing the help.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A pox on him, yay for Karma


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

GF - I had no idea you had gotten fired. Sorry to hear. 

Isn't Karma a wonderful thing? I love it when you can watch it all play out. I myself am seeing it happen with a (I'll be nice here) jerk wad of a coworker who had it coming. I know your joy. High five!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

The Karma Bus is on the block!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Roxy often says some people lay their own landmines, and you just have to sit back and wait for them to step on them.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Good! I'm glad karma stepped in.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

There's some truth to the old saying "Don't sh*t where you eat."

Love your post, Haunti!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh man, goneferal... I went through something similar only I had to quit because a jerk, then she got canned after she made the rest of the office quit, and all of her lies were exposed. She got a taste of her own medicine. Then life got in the way, and I am still not working. 

I am sorry you lost your job. It is not ok to screw with people's livelihood.


----------

